# John Gaunt suspended over 'Nazi' comment (now sacked)



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

The self serving pig got the sack.

Ha! Screw you 'Gaunty'


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> The self serving pig got the sack.
> 
> Ha! Screw you 'Gaunty'



from where?


----------



## xes (Nov 11, 2008)

Called someone a nazi didn't he?


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2008)

Here's the story. He's suspended, not sacked.


> The Talksport radio presenter has been suspended after he called a Conservative councillor a "Nazi" and an "ignorant pig" during a debate, sparking listener complaints.
> 
> Gaunt, known to his fans as Gaunty, made the comments during his regular phone-in show on Friday. He was interviewing councillor Michael Stark, who was defending Redbridge Council's decision to ban smokers from becoming foster parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## subversplat (Nov 11, 2008)

So he was sacked for mostly talking sense for once 

Crazy times!


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 11, 2008)

subversplat said:


> So he was sacked for mostly talking sense for once
> 
> Crazy times!



innit!


This is a failure for common sense!


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

*Best thing to happen for some time - Jon Gaunt*

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/media/tv-radio/talksport-suspends-gaunt-for-nazi-jibe-1009574.html



Let's have an ewok party!


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

He'll definitely be back  Ian Collins just opened the show saying he was covering for a few days


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 11, 2008)

Fucking brilliant!


----------



## Crispy (Nov 11, 2008)

merged


----------



## Melinda (Nov 11, 2008)

Now he'll see him self as a martyr. Knob head.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

5L last night said he got the sack. 

Anything to get that scumbag off the airwaves, even if I don't listen to his toxic broadcasts or that venomous station he works for.


----------



## stupid kid (Nov 11, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> innit!
> 
> 
> This is a failure for common sense!



Without looking up an explanation from Talksport, I'm guessing it's the tone of his comments (IE Nazi references) more than what he was sticking up for.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> 5L last night said he got the sack.
> 
> Anything to get that scumbag off the airwaves, even if I don't listen to his toxic broadcasts or that venomous station he works for.



I wouldn't say it was a venomous station; they have George Galloway, Ian Collins and other left leaning presenters on there and for 85% of the time they are discussing football in minutiae.  I like talksport, I just hate Jon Gaunt.  Admittedly, the recent addition of Jeremy Kyle doesn't help things but he is 100% talking about sport, which is a feat in itself since he has already demonstrated knowing next to fuck all about it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

Ian Collins is pro-Thatcher. Not very left leaning IMO!

When it was talkradio it was decent. But then it became the audio version of the sun and turned into white van man radio.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 11, 2008)

I refuse to believe that's his real name. It has to be a bit of deliberate Dickensian irony.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> But then it became the audio version of the sun and turned into white van man radio.





what? talking about sport?


----------



## kerb (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Ian Collins is pro-Thatcher. Not very left leaning IMO!



this ^^

i put it on about once a month to listen to it for 'entertainment purposes' then after five minutes turn it off again, realising why i never listen to it. 

Gaunt is someone i cant listent to. His voice sends a cold chill down me. He really does hit the higher decibels that my speakers and my ear drums just cannot handle.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

Gauntcunt's idea of debate is to shout down anyone who doesn't agree with him and ram his appalling bigotry down their throats. I couldn't give a stuff for his upbringing. He's a turd. Maybe this is a watershed for people like him if his own listeners are complaining - while probably agreeing with him in principle. IOW: he's a bully. Just like his boss.


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Gauntcunt's idea of debate is to shout down anyone who doesn't agree with him and ram his appalling bigotry down their throats. I couldn't give a stuff for his upbringing. He's a turd. Maybe this is a watershed for people like him if his own listeners are complaining - while probably agreeing with him in principle. IOW: he's a bully. Just like his boss.





you've got issues


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

They took talkradio which was IMO interesting and removed all the non-sport stuff during the day except for the evening and replaced it with constant sport. Then they added some 'controversial' talk jockeys whose politics collided favourably with McKenzie's and you now have the complete package. I suspect, if there was a way, they'd have an audio version of page three if they could. Knuckledragging radio.


----------



## kerb (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Just like his boss.



who might be that then?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> you've got issues


Because I don't like bigoted broadcasting bullies?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

kerb said:


> who might be that then?


Kelvin McKenzie, former editor of the Sun. A man not known for his tolerant and soft spoken views.


----------



## kerb (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Kelvin McKenzie, former editor of the Sun. A man not known for his tolerant and soft spoken views.



whoever he is, i hope they sack the cunt, but from your description that doesnt sound likely.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 11, 2008)

I vaguely remember a DJ getting fired from Talk Radio UK (as it was then) in the mid-90's for giving out the address of the controller and telling listeners to write and tell him to 'shove a pineapple sideways up his arse'.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree, as much as I love endless football talk, it was a better station during the talkradio days - Tommy Boyd's show was legendary stuff and they had a female agony aunt type on during the day.

Didn't know Collins was a thatcherite, he's always seemed ok to me.  I've definitely heard other leftys on there though.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 11, 2008)

I have been a Gaunty fan for years but he's overstepped the mark this time, our local councillor came on to give an explanation on the new rules about fostering and smoking (which I agree with 100 per cent).

I am sick of the way Gaunty speaks to people, hes got worse over the last year or so. I listen to LBC now.


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I agree, as much as I love endless football talk, it was a better station during the talkradio days - Tommy Boyd's show was legendary stuff and they had a female agony aunt type on during the day.
> 
> Didn't know Collins was a thatcherite, he's always seemed ok to me.  I've definitely heard other leftys on there though.



Whatever happened to Caesar The Geezer?


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 11, 2008)

Goatherd said:


> I vaguely remember a DJ getting fired from Talk Radio UK (as it was then) in the mid-90's for giving out the address of the controller and telling listeners to write and tell him to 'shove a pineapple sideways up his arse'.



It was probably 'Wild' Al Kelly.


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 11, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> It was probably 'Wild' Al Kelly.



Ah yeah. Wonder where he is now..


----------



## Bakunin (Nov 11, 2008)

Goatherd said:


> Ah yeah. Wonder where he is now..



Last I heard he was working in radio in South Africa.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Whatever happened to Caesar The Geezer?



Ah, man....just reminded me....remember he used to say repeatedly that if anyone had any personal problems and they didn't want to discuss them on air, to page him and he would call them for a confidential heart to heart?  Well, being 13, me and my mate paged him.  Sure enough, a week later my mum called me up to tell me that Caesar the Geezer (that being the name given - she'd never heard of him) was on the phone.  At first I thought it was a wind up and then I panicked and told him I was getting abused by my neighbour.  He had me on the phone for about 45 minutes, telling me all about his own probs growing up etc. just being the single nicest person I've ever encountered to this very day and I felt about this small:

I felt so small....you can't even see it....


----------



## Melinda (Nov 11, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Whatever happened to Caesar The Geezer?



Ceez used to be on Invicta FM-  (based in Sittingbourne I think). 

Didnt he get mixed up with some charity swindle? Or summink dodgy?


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2008)

kerb said:


> this ^^
> 
> i put it on about once a month to listen to it for 'entertainment purposes' then after five minutes turn it off again, realising why i never listen to it.
> 
> Gaunt is someone i cant listent to. His voice sends a cold chill down me. He really does hit the higher decibels that my speakers and my ear drums just cannot handle.



His voice is so annoying! Only caught one of his shows cos the taxi driver had it on -- I thought he was someone parodying him!!


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I have been a Gaunty fan for years



We would never had guessed...


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I have been a Gaunty fan for years but he's overstepped the mark this time, our local councillor came on to give an explanation on the new rules about fostering and smoking (which I agree with 100 per cent).
> 
> I am sick of the way Gaunty speaks to people, hes got worse over the last year or so. I listen to LBC now.



He makes out like he was the people's champ in the old days.  Any truth to that?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He makes out like he was the people's champ in the old days.  Any truth to that?



He never came across like that to me. I still like him as a person  but things have gone to his head which is a shame as he covers some good topics and when he does let people get a word in he's quite good, but I think he went way over the top with this one. Shock Jock tactics are wearing a bit thin IMO. His best times were when he first joined BBC London.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2008)

He's far too right wing for my liking.

In fact, a sizeable majority of listeners who call that type of phone-in radio shows are rather Daily Mailesque and right wing themselves. I used to listen to them but had stop to due to raising blood pressure; even BBC London is plagued by such callers.

The only question is who is the bigger cock between him and Nick fucking Ferrari.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Ah, man....just reminded me....remember he used to say repeatedly that if anyone had any personal problems and they didn't want to discuss them on air, to page him and he would call them for a confidential heart to heart?  Well, being 13, me and my mate paged him.  Sure enough, a week later my mum called me up to tell me that Caesar the Geezer (that being the name given - she'd never heard of him) was on the phone.  At first I thought it was a wind up and then I panicked and told him I was getting abused by my neighbour.  He had me on the phone for about 45 minutes, telling me all about his own probs growing up etc. just being the single nicest person I've ever encountered to this very day and I felt about this small:
> 
> I felt so small....you can't even see it....



you cunt


----------



## Dan U (Nov 11, 2008)

T & P said:


> He's far too right wing for my liking.
> 
> In fact, a sizeable majority of listeners who call that type of phone-in radio shows are rather Daily Mailesque and right wing themselves. I used to listen to them but had stop to due to raising blood pressure; even BBC London is plagued by such callers.
> 
> The only question is who is the bigger cock between him and Nick fucking Ferrari.



Gaunt used to be on BBC London as well, just before Robert Elms so used to catch the end of his show sometimes. Fairly lively phone ins.

still better than Vanessa Feltz's 'whats better, coffee or tea'


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 11, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> He never came across like that to me. I still like him as a person  but things have gone to his head which is a shame as he covers some good topics and when he does let people get a word in he's quite good, but I think he went way over the top with this one. Shock Jock tactics are wearing a bit thin IMO. His best times were when he first joined BBC London.



He's shit and obvious. Give me James Whale any day!


----------



## trevhagl (Nov 11, 2008)

subversplat said:


> So he was sacked for mostly talking sense for once
> 
> Crazy times!



Aye it musta been such a shock to his employers they couldn't deal with it... still can't work out how HE could call SOMEONE ELSE a nazi though!!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 11, 2008)

_angel_ said:


> He's shit and obvious. Give me James Whale any day!


Now that's irony!


----------



## xenon (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome Wells said:


> Ian Collins is pro-Thatcher. Not very left leaning IMO!
> 
> When it was talkradio it was decent. But then it became the audio version of the sun and turned into white van man radio.




^ Truth.

Don't like his show. I don't think he should or will, lose his job over this piece of cliched inappropriate hyperbole though.


----------



## xenon (Nov 11, 2008)

They should bring back Tommy Boid. He got sacked for failing to dump a caller who said something naughty about wanting to shoot the Royal Family. Couple of days after the Queen mum popped it.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 11, 2008)

Dan U said:


> Gaunt used to be on BBC London as well, just before Robert Elms so used to catch the end of his show sometimes. Fairly lively phone ins.
> 
> still better than Vanessa Feltz's 'whats better, coffee or tea'



I quite liek Vanessa Feltz's show.


----------



## T & P (Nov 11, 2008)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I quite liek Vanessa Feltz's show.


 "Good morning lovely listeneres!"

"Good morning lovely listeneres!"

"Good morning lovely listeneres!"

"Lovely listeners!"

"Lovely listeners!"

"Lovely listeners!"

"Lovely listeners!"




Aaaarrrrgh!!!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Nov 11, 2008)

... but she's so eloquent!


----------



## kerb (Nov 11, 2008)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> ... but she's so eloquent!




and her face is wasted on the radio to.


----------



## xenon (Nov 11, 2008)

She's a gobshite.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Nov 11, 2008)

He's a fucking nib.

He's not an amusing cunt/troll like clarkson, just a complete twunt.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Nov 11, 2008)

FabricLiveBaby! said:


> I quite liek Vanessa Feltz's show.



She gets right on my tits sometimes but she's not a nasty person, and her show has got alot better recently.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 11, 2008)

Gaunt is a total cock, but isn't this the moral majority dicks sensing the wind behind them and happily being indulged by bosses who used to just ignore the fucking eejits


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He makes out like he was the people's champ in the old days.  Any truth to that?



Gaunt used to be on 'The Left'. I used to live in Coventry as did he. He helped open the Tic Toc a club/music venue and was pretty sympathetic to some of the more Left-leaning Labour Party activists branches in Coventry.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

Thought so!  He also came out strongly in support of striking workers didn't he?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Thought so!  He also came out strongly in support of striking workers didn't he?



He probably would have done yes. He was an ex Left and CND type.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

I reckon I would probably sell out all my principles and become a complete cunt like he has for the sort of money he is constantly carping on about having.  Well, I'd sell out all my principles, anyway.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 12, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> She gets right on my tits sometimes but she's not a nasty person, and her show has got alot better recently.


I think so too, this past year my morning isn't complete without at least an hour of Vanessa 's show


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 12, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Gaunt used to be on 'The Left'. I used to live in Coventry as did he. He helped open the Tic Toc a club/music venue and was pretty sympathetic to some of the more Left-leaning Labour Party activists branches in Coventry.


Prob more money in being a right-wing loudmouth,never actually listened to his radio stuff,the shit he writes for the Sun is more than enough to put anyone off.Gaunt and the rather good Mathew Norman of the Independent have been feuding for the last few months,seems to have started when Norman wrote in his column that basically Gary Glitter shouldn't be hung,drawn and quartered when he was sent back to this country a few weeks ago,Guant rechristened him "Norman the nonce's mate" in one of his pisspoor columns for the Sun,very grown up


----------



## Melinda (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I reckon I would probably sell out all my principles and become a complete cunt like he has for the sort of money he is constantly carping on about having.  Well, I'd sell out all my principles, anyway.



Sell your principles for a jag-wah?!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 12, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Prob more money in being a right-wing loudmouth,never actually listened to his radio stuff,the shit he writes for the Sun is more than enough to put anyone off.Gaunt and the rather good Mathew Norman of the Independent have been feuding for the last few months,seems to have started when Norman wrote in his column that basically Gary Glitter shouldn't be hung,drawn and quartered when he was sent back to this country a few weeks ago,Guant rechristened him "Norman the nonce's mate" in one of his pisspoor columns for the Sun,very grown up


sue the cunt, surely calling someone in print a 'nonce's mate' has to be libellous!


----------



## Melinda (Nov 12, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> Prob more money in being a right-wing loudmouth,never actually listened to his radio stuff,the shit he writes for the Sun is more than enough to put anyone off.Gaunt and the rather good Mathew Norman of the Independent have been feuding for the last few months,seems to have started when Norman wrote in his column that basically Gary Glitter shouldn't be hung,drawn and quartered when he was sent back to this country a few weeks ago,Guant rechristened him "Norman the nonce's mate" in one of his pisspoor columns for the Sun,very grown up


Gaunt's Gary Glitter campaign caught the eye of the Moral Maze producers on R4 a few months back. 

They invited him on and his behaviour on the show was reprehensible- self righteous, ranting loon he was. 

Michael Portillo picked him up on his use of provocative language and its  likelihood to incite mob violence, and also the fact Gaunt brings is own children into every argument. 

Out argued, Gaunt replied something like "When I want advice about protecting my daughters from sexual deviants, it wont be from someone like you."

His whole 'call me Gaunty'- man of the people act, his refusal to listen anyone who doesnt agree with him, his reductive reasoning, his scrapping of the barrel to appeal to the very lowest of common denominator.  
I _loathe_ him and his jag-wah.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 12, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> .Gaunt and the rather good Mathew Norman of the Independent have been feuding for the last few months,seems to have started when Norman wrote in his column that basically Gary Glitter shouldn't be hung,drawn and quartered when he was sent back to this country a few weeks ago,Guant rechristened him "Norman the nonce's mate" in one of his pisspoor columns for the Sun,very grown up



I thought it was to do with Norman ripping the piss out of Gunt for naming Rolf Harris in his List of top 10 Brits.




			
				Gunty to Norman said:
			
		

> “I’m not having you making out I’m thick, you twat”



Link

Just for the record, here's Jon's list of Great Brits:

The Queen
Barbara Windsor
Cliff Richard
Henry Cooper
Bruce Forsyth
Joanna Lumley
Alan Sugar
Richard Branson
Lorraine Kelly
Rolf Harris


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 12, 2008)

Goatherd said:


> 'shove a pineapple sideways up his arse'.



Found it.


----------



## albionism (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I agree, as much as I love endless football talk, it was a better station during the talkradio days - Tommy Boyd's show was legendary stuff and they had a female agony aunt type on during the day.
> 
> Didn't know Collins was a thatcherite, he's always seemed ok to me.  I've definitely heard other leftys on there though.



I used to listen to "The Human Zoo" with Tommy Boyd, where he'd take calls unscreened for an hour or so. Fantastic radio it was.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 13, 2008)

I've been listening to Talksport more recently, just because I find some of the presenters fascinating and repulsive in equal measure (ok, probably more repulsive than fascinating, but you get my point).

I'm just waiting for someone with some actual sense to call in and tear them apart, but from what I've heard the presenter would shout them down and then cut them off.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 13, 2008)

Christ, Gaunt and his fucking jag-wah.  Does anyone else get the feeling that he might be slightly insecure at heart?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 13, 2008)

Phenotypic Dai said:


> I thought it was to do with Norman ripping the piss out of Gunt for naming Rolf Harris in his List of top 10 Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone know where the list is?  That is hilarious.  Lorraine fucking Kelly....where's the nurses, Gaunty?  Where's the troops?!


----------



## Flashman (Nov 13, 2008)

Hawksbee and Jacobs seem okay, Adrian Durham is a leftie but alongside him Ian Wright is a Tory, most footballers always were/are (although Clough threatened to beat his players up if they voted for Thatch IIRC lol). You've obviously got yer man Gallaway.

MacKenzie hasn't been involved since '05.

Jon Gaunt is a cunt.

Bring back Boyd and The Human Zoo.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 13, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Does anyone know where the list is?  That is hilarious.  Lorraine fucking Kelly....where's the nurses, Gaunty?  Where's the troops?!



It's in his new book, 'Great Britain, not rubbish Britain!', according to Norman.

He outs Gaunty's list here.




> "Jon Gaunt for PM!" declares Anthea Turner. "This book should be compulsive reading for anyone seeking British citizenship!"


----------



## Goatherd (Nov 18, 2008)

*John Gaunt sacked over 'Nazi' comment*

Update : Sacked!


----------



## Pie 1 (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 18, 2008)

How the mighty do fall. To think he used to present the morning show on GLR! 

Is there actually anywhere lower than talksport for him to fall to next?


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 18, 2008)

If my smile gets any wider I think the top of my head might fall off.


----------



## ajk (Nov 18, 2008)

I lol'd.


----------



## Flashman (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 18, 2008)

So Frodo really did make it to Mordor!


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 19, 2008)

No doubt The Sun will portray him as a fearless speaker etc etc etc


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 19, 2008)

He can unload his bile,vent his spleen etc in the Sun.


----------



## Melinda (Nov 19, 2008)

Been a good couple of days all round! 

This quote from the Evening Standard  about Rod Lucas the TalkSport fash radio DJ made me laugh too! 





> I thought this was a free country? ...
> 
> But BNP is not actually a banned organisation and all this talk of people 'exposed' is frankly ridiculous.
> *As for TalkSport, at the rate they are going they won't have any decent presenters left.*
> ...



Talksport have a little schedule juggling to do.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Nov 19, 2008)

Gingerman said:


> He can unload his bile,vent his spleen etc in the Sun.


more's the pity.


----------



## sumimasen (Nov 20, 2008)

WILD AL KELLY!  Have not heard that name in over 10 years, he was brilliantly rude! Wish I could find some of his stuff online..


----------



## Kev the Gooner (Nov 20, 2008)

In your own words Gaunty Bye bye, bye, bye.

What does it say in the Radio Times now? Who show is it?

Just for the record, I listen to Talksport all day.


----------



## Phenotypic Dai (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev the Gooner said:


> Just for the record, I listen to Talksport all day.



Unfortunately, having a van and being a plumber type, so do I. It's part of the job description, you see.

Hopefully Collins will get the gig. I enjoy his meandering whimsical style. I used to like it when it was Collins and Parry about 4 years ago. Parry being the professional idiot/troll and Collins his straight man.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 21, 2008)

Glad to see the brownshirted demagogue has been sent packing.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Nov 21, 2008)

Ha! I just heard an apology on Talksport that included the words "After an internal investigation, Jon Gaunt's contract has been terminated"

Hallelujah!


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes!


----------

